# My Motherboard Doesn't Show Fan Speed !.



## Kannan (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi everybody,
I have the following configuration,

1. Pentium 4 Presscott 3.4 GHz Processor.
2. Asus P5AD2 Premium Motherboard (BIOS:AMI 1006.005).
3. 512 MB DDR-II RAM.
4. Antec AMG 1080 Cabinet (with True Power 430 watts SMPS).

Now my problem is that, I have connected two 3-pin chassis fans to the Motherboard's Two chassis fan interface. The fans are rotating properly. But motherboard doesn't show the fan speed. The fan speed is shown as N/A. Is there any problem with the motherboard ??

Will the motherboard will get into any problem if something happens to the fans ??.

My Processor always stays in 58 to 50 degrees centigrade, is this temperature normal or abnormal for a non-AC environment ??. Is there any additional solutions. The system has already 2 intake & 2 exhaust fans.

Please clear my doubts.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## amistik (Oct 16, 2004)

Check  the processor heat sink for any loose or air gap between processor and heat sink metal. Normaly in ideal mode, processor temp should be below 45c
You didnot mentioned environment/cabinet temp. Generaly ten degree diffrence between processor and cbainet temp remains for a closed cabinet.
For Fan check whether cpu fan shows it speed or not.


----------



## theraven (Oct 16, 2004)

i think thats fine for a p4 prescott 
anyways .. its not only necessary for the fan to have 3 pins
2  are for power ... third is for rpm monitoring .. so that should be connected to the fan as well .. as in a wire from fan to pin
and ofcourse the fan should support rpm monitoring !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 16, 2004)

Thast normal for a 3.4 GHz prescott, don't worry

Use Everest  to check temprature from within windows, remember ASUS motherboard usually show temprature 8 or 10 C more then what it is,


----------



## Kannan (Oct 16, 2004)

The motherboard shows the speed of the processor fan and also the speed of the ANTEC SMPS FAN speed. But not with the locally bought exhaust fans.

Now my only concern is that if something goes wrong with the fan will it affect the motherboard hardware ??


----------



## theraven (Oct 16, 2004)

?
no dude
unless ur fan causes ur mobo to short
which is highly unlikely unless u somehow manage to short the 2 fan power wires ... which again ull have to actually work for
so no.. dun worry shouldnt give any problems


----------



## Kannan (Oct 17, 2004)

Hey _*theraven*_ your words have made me feel little happy.

But the MB doesnt show the speed of the fans !!. Is this problem with fan or MB ??

Also is the Prescott 3.4 GHz 's  temperature of 58 to 62 Degree Centigrade is normal ??


----------



## imgame (Oct 17, 2004)

byt the way u haven't told where are u looking for fan speed ..is it some software or in BIOS .....?...clearify that  ....


----------



## theraven (Oct 17, 2004)

even the bios shows chassis fan speed
and if u have an asus mobo then the software asus pc probe shows it too
i think the problem is with ur fan
it might have the 3 pin connector
but the third wire is missing which does the rpm monitoring...
this is what im guessin
and since the fans are workin ... i dun think its a mobo fault
i looked for these too
i couldnt find such fans
then one day i sat and thot abt it ... why did the fade it out ? and why do we have fans that use molex connectors now ?
then it kinda struck me ... those fans are low rpm... so its good u have 2 ... buts its better if u have the normal ones ... well atleast thats what i figure


----------

